
MachineLabs – MachineLearning without leaving the browser - PascalPrecht
https://machinelabs.ai/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

